# Pizza On The Akorn



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I did my first Kamado Cooked Pizza on my Akorn. I bought pizza dough at Publix and added our sauce and toppings. I put my stone on the main grate after I lit the cooker. I got the cooker to 550* and slid the pie onto the stone using my peel and a piece of parchment paper. I cooked the pie for 8 minutes but should have done 6. The bottom was over done. But it was very good.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Pizza's are good on the grills.....and I don't like pizza!!


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Instead of using wax paper try getting corn meal and using it to slide the dough on and off the peel, adds a good crunch and flavor to the pie. I can't wait till I have an egg, or a acorn.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Hopin4aboat said:


> Instead of using wax paper try getting corn meal and using it to slide the dough on and off the peel, adds a good crunch and flavor to the pie. I can't wait till I have an egg, or a acorn.


I truly love my Akorn. It will cook most anything. Best $299.00 I ever spent.


----------

